# Three Letter Abbreviation Game



## Swtbrat (Jan 5, 2008)

Make three-word phrases out of three-letter abbreviations.Then make your own abbreviation for people to make phrases out of. 

Such as G.M.C. = Gimmie More Chocolate or
O.C.M. = One Crazy Monkey

Brat!


D.H.B.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 5, 2008)

OK I'll play by myself.






Brat!

Dumb Happy Brothers


O.T.F.


----------



## striggs (Jan 5, 2008)

i'll join u. O.T.F. One Thunder Fart. :lol:
M.E.S.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

mental egg shattering

GRT


----------



## COWHER (Jan 5, 2008)

gigantic rapping tortoise




m.s.c.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 5, 2008)

Marshmallow Stuffed Cows

Brat!


S.C.P.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

Stop Cops patroling
ODB haha


----------



## dicy (Jan 6, 2008)

ol dirty basterd  shimmy shimy ya shimy yeah 

c.o.p


----------



## greentriple (Jan 6, 2008)

chief of police


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

Green we need to to leave 3 letters for the next person. :wink: 


Brat!


P.K.T.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

Pig Kicks Tourist

P.S.T


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 6, 2008)

Performance Suspension Technology
<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.p-s-t.com">www.p-s-t.com</a><!-- w -->

FTP. (HAHA George Lopez..)


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Furry Tegu Parts

YUP


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

Yo-Yos under people.

NOR


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

New Order Reptiles

PET


----------



## dicy (Jan 7, 2008)

perfeckt european terrorist 

D.I.E.


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Dumb Idiots Exiting

YSA


----------



## greentriple (Jan 7, 2008)

why so angry

RAP


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Real Annoying People

TAN


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 7, 2008)

the assimilated necrophiliac


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

ApriliaRufo forgot his 3 letters. :wink: 


Brat!

Z.H.B.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

Zero's Have Brains???

QRT


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Quarters Rusted Tonight

Brat!

X.L.R.


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Xiang Large River............river in se china.....c u learned something today

JBS


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

Just Butt Sex

lol sorry only thing i could think of.

CAR


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

oooooh lexi, dirty mind. car, the place 2 do it.........ur gonna get me in trouble.

cold autumn ride


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha well it seems you wanna do it on a cold autumn ride. haha

and you forgot the 3 letter word.

PRG


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 7, 2008)

professional rates girl

SQD


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

Slow Quite Drive

BRD


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Bunny Rabbits Died

Brat!


K.F.N.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

killing Funny Nerds

SWA


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

Small White Attitude! (nothing personal! :mrgreen: )

FRT


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

Fat Rat Trap

ZYX


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

Zebra's Yucky X-ray

JKL


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

Just Kinky Love

LLB


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Haha well it seems you wanna do it on a cold autumn ride. haha
> 
> and you forgot the 3 letter word.
> 
> PRG



yeah u threw me off. I was thinkn bout da j.b.s. in the c.a.r. lol

LLB - lexi laid back.

IWH


----------



## Lexi (Jan 7, 2008)

I was hurt.

RPG


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Rocket Propelled Grenade

SMF


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

slimmy marshmellow fun
DOG


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Dumb Old Goat

MNB


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

mines never blow

CBS


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

cow bum slime <LOL don't ask>

Brat!

X.J.Z.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

ewwwwww brat!!! lol

xerotic jewish zebras

I think xerotic means dry..not sure.

UVB


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Ultra Virgin Bimbo's

PMS


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

private masterbating system

GRW


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

growling red wussies

O.A.E.


----------



## striggs (Jan 8, 2008)

joey forgot his 3 letters.
QLP


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Lexi said:


> private masterbating system


Is that how you people deal with PMS??!! :shock:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Quick Little People

WMD


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Women Demand Diamonds

Brat!

O.G.Q.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Oops I read Dave wrong. LOL

WMD
Workmen Make Doors

Brat!

O.G.Q.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > private masterbating system
> ...


 Hahaha no lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Lexi said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Lexi said:
> ...


I've read the "release" can help with cramps.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> > DaveDragon said:
> ...


ewwwwwwww! ok lets end that b4 it gets nasty . (dry heaves)


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

COWHER said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Lexi said:
> ...


You haven't been married long enough to experience "that"?? Wait until you watch your first kid being born!! You want nasty???!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

OK back on topic! Going off Brats post....

Only Girls Quit


TRD


----------



## dicy (Jan 8, 2008)

turtles rock detroit

tdk


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 8, 2008)

tips don't kill.

(What happened to this game? (It's like listenning to howard stern... oh and matt, please with the drama, you liked it.)

RKK


----------



## striggs (Jan 8, 2008)

real killers kill

ASD


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Also Saw Death

PDR


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

Private duck rescue

OMG


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 8, 2008)

On My Guinness


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

he forgot his.

GED


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Gross Entrail Debris

CFG


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

College For Geeks

Brat!

Y.X.Z.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 8, 2008)

yellow xenophobic zebras

(I always forget to post new letters!)

DFG


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Dang Freakin' Good!!!

GFY


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

Good for you

(Boring, I know. I'm new at this.)

AFK


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Animals Frequently Kiss

Brat!

Q.K.V.


----------



## dicy (Jan 9, 2008)

quiksilver kills venus

p.k.k


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Pine Knots Kill

RTV


----------



## Bigdogg (Jan 9, 2008)

Rollin To Vegas

TGL


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Tegu's Great Lizards!!!!

WLM


----------



## Lexi (Jan 9, 2008)

Wicked living mongrols


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

this look fun! i wana play. Lexi didnt give 3 letters 



FWS


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Freaky Weird Snakes

TYP


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

toy yellow poodle


NIH


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Nobody Issues Hamburgers

Brat!


W.X.J.


----------



## dicy (Jan 9, 2008)

wicked xylofoon jugler

xqy


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

xtremely quiet yodel


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

Friends with shotguns

FLT


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

fat lonely tick

JLO


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

Jumping locust oil

FTW


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

far too wicked


QTR


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Queens Tiara Rusted

Brat!

X.Y.J.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

Xavier yelled JUMP!!!

ETD


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Evil Turkish Dude

PLI


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

people love iggys

GDI


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

Giant duck infestation 

OKL


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

octopuses killed leo


ZIP


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

ZEKE - You forgot your letters!


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

lol yeah i did sorry. there they are


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 9, 2008)

zenocytes in peril!

HLQ


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Honey Lemon Quicksand

Brat!


B.K.X.


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

Burger king's Xylophone

LKL


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Limey Kreeps Lexi


TMN


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 10, 2008)

totally monster noodle


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

Zeke you forgot your letters.

Brat!


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 10, 2008)

ahh sorry lol.


ATD


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

All Telling Deity

PWD


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 10, 2008)

pluto with dog


ZIX


----------



## striggs (Jan 14, 2008)

zebra into xerox
PPP


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

pedophiles prove persistent

GHB


----------



## hoosier (Jan 14, 2008)

gigantic hungry bears

ONH


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 14, 2008)

Only Neosporin Heals

BBB


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

Baby Bearing Balls

BUP


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 14, 2008)

bull under puppy


----------



## striggs (Jan 15, 2008)

zeke forgot his 3 letters.:doh 

RFV


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 15, 2008)

Rolling Forward Velocity

DRT


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 15, 2008)

dog riding truck


GTU

yay i remembered my letters this time :dan


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 15, 2008)

Girls Tegu Underwear

YUH


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 15, 2008)

Yummy Undercooked Hamburgers

Brat!


ZXQ


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 15, 2008)

zip x-ray quick


QWR


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 15, 2008)

Quarterly Wage Reporting
haha

Y.B.V.


----------



## dicy (Jan 15, 2008)

young bloody virgin 

m.o.p.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 15, 2008)

my outrageous principles

zyx


----------



## striggs (Jan 17, 2008)

zing your xylophone

NBV


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

Noobie Bulletin Vendetta

LMA


----------



## striggs (Jan 26, 2008)

Lick My Apples.....:lol:

PON


----------



## Lexi (Jan 26, 2008)

Picking our nose's

UAV


----------



## AB^ (Jan 26, 2008)

UAV = Urinary Addicted Ventrilquest

ESB


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 26, 2008)

eat soup bombs


QTG

:app


----------



## Lexi (Jan 26, 2008)

quit tigers gorge


----------



## Lexi (Jan 26, 2008)

quit tigers gorge

ASV


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 26, 2008)

american snake van


IAG


----------



## striggs (Feb 19, 2008)

I Am Great

GBN


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 19, 2008)

Get Better Noob! 

LAG


----------



## blackforces get you (Jun 16, 2008)

looking at girls

pbj


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Play Black Jack (not the obvious peanut butter & jelly)

GTY


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 16, 2008)

s.m.b=super monster beast


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> s.m.b=super monster beast



You're supposed to make 3 words out of my 3 letters, then add 3 letters of your own.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 16, 2008)

oh im retarded


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> oh im retarded


Well, are you going to play?? :?:


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 7, 2011)

Not sure where I would continue this at... I guess I'll go off of "SMB"
Server Message Block lololol NERD

FFS


----------



## jumper123 (Apr 7, 2011)

Fat friendly snakes!

LCS


----------



## james.w (Apr 7, 2011)

Last Chance Sucker


GHR


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

Gay Horse Rodeo (lol)

R.T.P


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 8, 2011)

Rock The Party

V.S.T


----------



## toxxxickitten (Apr 8, 2011)

Very Strange Turtle.

Z. U. P.


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

Zip Up Pants

JLR


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jet Lee Roundhouse


H.N.L


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

Hate Non Listeners

SDF


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 9, 2011)

Super Duper Fun

LAG


----------



## brandon (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely Argentine 'Gu's 


SWF


----------



## james.w (Jun 2, 2011)

Single White Female


TRG


----------



## brandon (Jun 2, 2011)

The Rat Guru




MTI


----------



## james.w (Jun 2, 2011)

Most Try It


PEM


----------



## brandon (Jun 2, 2011)

People Equally Made


ERA


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 2, 2011)

Evil Rabbit Attack!


LDP


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 2, 2011)

Little Dumb Parrots


SLK


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 2, 2011)

Silly little kitty



QWY


----------



## james.w (Jun 2, 2011)

Strippers love kings 


DGK


----------



## reptastic (Jun 2, 2011)

dogs get kibble ftc


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 2, 2011)

Freak Tabby Cat

KRC


----------



## brandon (Jun 2, 2011)

Kentucky Roasted Chicken

MMM


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 2, 2011)

monsters making macaroni 

BDP


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 2, 2011)

bulls dancing polka

RAL


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 2, 2011)

Right After Left

WMT!


----------



## james.w (Jun 2, 2011)

Want My Tegu

LLL


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 3, 2011)

Losers Licking Lollipops

KTS


----------



## Tensleep (Jun 3, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> Losers Licking Lollipops
> 
> KTS



Kites Tickle Skies

DGA


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't get Angry

WJD


----------



## Tensleep (Jun 3, 2011)

We're Just Dreaming

OLH


----------



## james.w (Jun 3, 2011)

Old Lady Hanky

YOU


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 3, 2011)

Yellow Orangutans Understand

JRN


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 3, 2011)

Young ugly unicorn...

ZRA Just run naked?

Lol, IDK how I got 2 u's..


----------



## james.w (Jun 4, 2011)

Zebras Running Around


LAM


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 4, 2011)

Llamas Are Moody

BHM


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 4, 2011)

Big hairy monkey

RVS


----------



## james.w (Jun 4, 2011)

Read Very Slow

HGY


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 4, 2011)

Hungry Giant Yaks

FUQ


----------



## Jason (Jun 4, 2011)

Fart Uber Quiet 

SAW


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 4, 2011)

Snakes Always Win

WIY


----------

